

Hackers in Perth? - nirnira

Any HN readers floating around in Perth, WA? I&#x27;ve just arrived, if anyone would like to meet up for a quick coffee let me know!
======
colig
There's not much going on here. Look on meetup.com for a few things that might
interest you.

